# RIP Carrie Fisher, Star Wars legend



## Bakunin (Dec 23, 2016)

Star Wars actress Carrie Fisher 'suffers massive heart attack on flight'


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2016)

This doesn't sound good, but I guess where there's life etc. Hope she makes it


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 23, 2016)

No. 2016 you can not have Princess Leia as well


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2016)

Please recover.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

She always seems a good sort in interviews as well. Let's hope she recovers.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 23, 2016)

. She has made it to hospital, hopeful they can stabilise her and repair any damage.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 23, 2016)

Apparently she was taken ill 15 minutes from landing, that golden hour of getting into a trauma centre will be vital in how she withstands this.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 23, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> No. 2016 you can not have Princess Leia as well


This.
Hope she recovers speedily.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 23, 2016)

General Leia .		  

MTFBWY Carrie


----------



## extra dry (Dec 23, 2016)

2016 strikes back.


----------



## aqua (Dec 24, 2016)

Thread merged


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 24, 2016)

On twitter.  Hope it's correct.

*Carrie Fisher*'s brother, Todd Fisher, has told Associated Press that she was "out of emergency" and stabilised at a Los Angeles hospital.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 24, 2016)

In hospital, described as 'critical'. 

Edit: ah, that's better news.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 24, 2016)

C4 just wished her a speedy recovery as she's on 8 out of 10 cats ❤


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2016)

Edit: ah, it seems he meant 'now' not 'not.'


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2016)

I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## spliff (Dec 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Edit: ah, it seems he meant 'now' not 'not.'



According to radio news this morning 'not' means 'not'.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 24, 2016)

I hope that the Force is strong in that one ...
and the first aider(s) on that flight were able to make the difference in the "Golden Hour" , her being in a good hospital now will help.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 24, 2016)

She's a very funny, talented writer, although its years since I read any of her books.


----------



## 8den (Dec 24, 2016)

"The chances of a beloved American writer, comedian, and actor surviving 2016 are approximately 14 billion to one!"

"Never tell me the odds!". 


We. Do. Not. Lose. Leia.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 24, 2016)

Apparently she had not been breathing for a few minutes on the plane. Not good!


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> She's a very funny, talented writer, although its years since I read any of her books.



Her cameo with James Earl Jones here always makes me smile.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2016)

Read about this last night before going to bed. Carrie Fisher is one of a kind, and Hollywood (or whatever) is a better place with her and her no bullshit attitude around.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> She's a very funny, talented writer, although its years since I read any of her books.


I've been meaning to pick up 'The Princess Diarist' for a while, I read an excerpt in an article the other day and the easy, engaging charm to her writing style was obvious even from a short passage


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2016)

It's looking better:
Carrie Fisher 'stable' after cardiac arrest - BBC News


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 27, 2016)

Iconic Star Wars Actress Carrie Fisher Dies at 60


----------



## brogdale (Dec 27, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Iconic Star Wars Actress Carrie Fisher Dies at 60


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2016)

Ref! Fucksake. Bye bye Carrie.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## october_lost (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## chilango (Dec 27, 2016)

My daughter has been running around in her Princess Leia costume for the last 3 days. It's all she wanted for Christmas.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 27, 2016)

In the future someone famous will die every 15 minutes.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2016)

Sad news


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 27, 2016)

Damn, I really hoped that she would pull through. Thanks and RIP.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP Carrie Fisher


----------



## souljacker (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh pooh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 27, 2016)

Again - and how many times have we said this this year - that's no age


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 27, 2016)

Ae  You were fucking cool Carrie. You were a hero when i was a boy and a hero when i was a man. May peace be with you xx


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 27, 2016)

Genuinely gutted. Again.


----------



## xenon (Dec 27, 2016)

Fucksake. 

RIP


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 27, 2016)

ffs


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP CF


----------



## Saffy (Dec 27, 2016)

My boys (both husband and son) are pretty devastated by this. Me too, I always wanted to be like her when I was a kid.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 27, 2016)

Not fair at all.
RIP Carrie, gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 27, 2016)

Possibly no surprise after reports of her being ill, but they're falling thick and fast now!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Bakunin (Dec 27, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Possibly no surprise after reports of her being ill, but they're falling thick and fast now!



Some folk say 'Don't fear the Reaper.'

With his current batting average they must be mad.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 27, 2016)

Every bloody time I put on the news someone else has died!


----------



## Cloo (Dec 27, 2016)

I really liked her as a person - she'd been through so much shit, she was honest about it, she had no time anymore for crap from anyone after her experiences as a young woman. She allowed herself to be truly human, she aged with grace and humour, a crying shame she didn't age for longer


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 27, 2016)

Just seen that the other thread has been renamed to mark her passing.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 27, 2016)

-sigh-

And another piece of my childhood goes 

Rest in peace, Ms Fisher. Rest in peace.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 27, 2016)

For. Fuck's. Sake.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 27, 2016)

If she really was having CPR for over 15 minutes before the plane landed then she was probably never going to survive.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 27, 2016)

oh no 
I saw Rogue One yesterday afternoon and thought of her at the end.
RIP Carrie.


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 27, 2016)

Fucks sake 2016. 

RIP


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 27, 2016)

Lots of pictures of her on Twitter, and none in that stupid gold bikini. Maybe there is hope for humanity after all.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 27, 2016)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Lots of pictures of her on Twitter, and none in that stupid gold bikini. Maybe there is hope for humanity after all.


That's true actually, and most media pics seem to be showing her recently, not old pics as if to say she only had value when she was young.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Ranbay (Dec 27, 2016)

2017 be like


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 27, 2016)

their singer is like what 73 now 


tempting fate atm methinks


----------



## kittyP (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP to a very interesting, funny woman who was a cracking actor


----------



## Santino (Dec 27, 2016)

Drowned in moonlight, strangled by her own bra.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2016)

bollocks shitting fuck

Go well, Carrie. You took Hollywood by its balls and gave it hell. Thank you.

RIP


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## scifisam (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm weeping like I've lost a favourite Auntie.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 27, 2016)

FFS, this is just too much.  Poor Gary.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2016)

I suspect Gary's going to miss her more than any of us could.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2016)

I was hopelessly sad about George Michael. I'm angry about this one. Sad and angry.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 27, 2016)

Legend, RIP.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 27, 2016)

Genuinely upset. It's a combo of real-life stuff and the memory of me being a lonely little boy having my mind blown by Star Wars. RIP Carrie, you were a good one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 27, 2016)

I am just fucking fucked off with this  I loved her: she was funny, interesting, talented, and she should still be being all those things, not be fucking dead.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 27, 2016)

This is so fucking sad.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP and all that, but I really don't get all this outpouring of grief for a pretty minor celebrity that nobody knew.

Takes all sorts I suppose.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 27, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> RIP and all that, but I really don't get all this outpouring of grief for a pretty minor celebrity that nobody knew.
> 
> Takes all sorts I suppose.



And we've still got Wonder Woman and Daisy Duke.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 27, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> a pretty minor celebrity that nobody knew


Let me just stop you there.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 27, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> RIP and all that, but I really don't get all this outpouring of grief for a pretty minor celebrity that nobody knew.
> 
> Takes all sorts I suppose.


Celebs do things that make or have made you happy. So you invest in them emotionally. So when they die, especially young and with potentially good things to do in future, it can make you very sad.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> And we've still got Wonder Woman and Daisy Duke.


The Watership Down fella, Richard Adams, went today too. The boards will be in meltdown by midnight!!!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 27, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> The Watership Down fella, Richard Adams, went today too. The boards will be in meltdown by midnight!!!



It had a political message. Well so did Star Wars, kind of.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 27, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> RIP and all that, but I really don't get all this outpouring of grief for a pretty minor celebrity that nobody knew.
> 
> Takes all sorts I suppose.



Fuck off.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 27, 2016)

I was slow to pick up on this Carrie Fisher news today, but FFS. All the previous updates I'd heard (on Friay and Saturday, I mean) had seemed reasonably positive for recovery.

RIP anyway


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP Danish pastry head.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Celebs do things that make or have made you happy. So you invest in them emotionally. So when they die, especially young and with potentially good things to do in future, it can make you very sad.


Yep, takes all sorts. I'll leave you to it then.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 27, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> RIP and all that, but I really don't get all this outpouring of grief for a pretty minor celebrity that nobody knew.
> 
> Takes all sorts I suppose.



Beep-boop. Why do hyooo-mons have emotions? Beep-boop.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 27, 2016)

The Princess has died.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh bollocks. 
RIP Carrie, may the force be with you x


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## scifisam (Dec 27, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Yep, takes all sorts. I'll leave you to it then.



It does. My sort is being upset when someone who's affected my life (via her movies and writing) dies and your sort is criticising people for being upset.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2016)

She was well good in When Harry Met Sally. Very funny actor as well as all the lasers and robes business.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Dec 27, 2016)

This is just utterly shit, I was so hoping she'd escape the cruel maws of 2016. I'm not even a Star Wars fan and Princess Leia didn't mean much to me, but Carrie Fisher grew into a very good character actress and a smart and witty writer. I loved her no-bullshit outspokeness, her sense of humor, her honesty in dealing with her issues and she was a proper feminist. She was a "broad" in the best sense of he term and probably a lot of fun to be with. The world lost one of the good ones.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 27, 2016)

.


----------



## 03gills (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Sea Star (Dec 27, 2016)

Watching Postcards From the Edge. Rich wanted to watch Star Wars. Rich can watch Star Wars next.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 28, 2016)

Just found out , RIP Princess :-(


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2016)

.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 28, 2016)

wiskey said:


> If she really was having CPR for over 15 minutes before the plane landed then she was probably never going to survive.


My best friend's husband had a massive heart attack, cpr for nearly an hour, was in s coma for a month and had to re-learn walking, talking and absolutely everything else.  He'll never be who he was.


----------



## Voley (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh bloody hell. RIP Carrie. Star Wars is a big bit of my childhood (well, adulthood too I suppose - I've watched loads of it this Xmas) and she seemed like a good un. She did a really good interview with Madonna once that  wasn't just the run-of-the-mill PR bullshit that I enjoyed too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 28, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> My best friend's husband had a massive heart attack, cpr for nearly an hour, was in s coma for a month and had to re-learn walking, talking and absolutely everything else.  He'll never be who he was.



My grandfather had the same. He was like a scared child after, and this is how I remember his last few years...not as the strong and funny man he was before.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 28, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> My best friend's husband had a massive heart attack, cpr for nearly an hour, was in s coma for a month and had to re-learn walking, talking and absolutely everything else.  He'll never be who he was.




Yes, I was concerned about her not breathing for 15 minutes - not good


----------



## marty21 (Dec 28, 2016)

Saw the first Star Wars movie when it came out (in 1977) there were massive queues at the Beau Nash cinema in Bath (then the premier Bath cinema, now a comedy club). Didn't see the other 2 in the first trilogy until the late 90s  but remember being wowed by the Princess


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 28, 2016)

Reno said:


> This is just utterly shit, I was so hoping she'd escape the cruel maws of 2016. I'm not even a Star Wars fan and Princess Leia didn't mean much to me, but Carrie Fisher grew into a very good character actress and a smart and witty writer. I loved her no-bullshit outspokeness, her sense of humor, her honesty in dealing with her issues and she was a proper feminist. She was a "broad" in the best sense of he term and probably a lot of fun to be with. The world lost one of the good ones.


Well put. I'm not a Star Wars fan, but Fisher came across as witty, smart and direct. I liked her in interviews and have enjoyed her writing. I must seek out more if it. RIP Carrie.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 28, 2016)

Classic cameo.


----------



## Cid (Dec 28, 2016)

wiskey said:


> If she really was having CPR for over 15 minutes before the plane landed then she was probably never going to survive.





spanglechick said:


> My best friend's husband had a massive heart attack, cpr for nearly an hour, was in s coma for a month and had to re-learn walking, talking and absolutely everything else.  He'll never be who he was.



Anyone know what the first aid provision on a transatlantic flight is like? I mean it's kind of analogous to an isolated village of 200-500 people... Given moves to have more defibrillators in sports halls etc, surely it would be sensible to carry them on aircraft. Along with short-term treatments for clotting/stroke I suppose (if that's viable). Inevitably something to do with profits of course.

And yeah, sad - seemed like one of the good ones.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 28, 2016)

Cid I wondered about whether defibrillators are carried on long haul flights.
Of course CPR is a life saver only in as much at keeping oxygenated blood flowing around the system, but every three years when I have my refresher the method changes, fifteen compressions to two breaths, or currently chest compressions only apparently is the standard, my concern with this is, is enough oxygen being made available?  Though I often think it is down to who is providing the training.  I would hope cabin staff are trained first aiders.

Sad loss.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 28, 2016)

Automated External Defibrillators on Aircraft

AFAIK Ryanair still refuses to carry defibs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 28, 2016)

the coke years can't have been knd to her heart.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 28, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Cid I wondered about whether defibrillators are carried on long haul flights.
> Of course CPR is a life saver only in as much at keeping oxygenated blood flowing around the system, but every three years when I have my refresher the method changes, fifteen compressions to two breaths, or currently chest compressions only apparently is the standard, my concern with this is, is enough oxygen being made available?  Though I often think it is down to who is providing the training.  I would hope cabin staff are trained first aiders.
> 
> Sad loss.



I was part of the study which looked into compression only CPR, you only do compressions first/only in a few circumstances, mostly where the last thing the person did was take a big deep breath and then keel over. All that O2 is still in their lungs and just needs moving. 

Things like drownings/electrocutions/Children etc don't necessarily have this sudden intake of air so ventilations first to oxygenate the lungs is necessary.

Also people are reluctant to kiss adults even if it might save their lives. 

Trying to persuade someone that doing 300 compressions in a row is not a lot and they can do it is still hard.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 28, 2016)

Princess Bunhead from Thumb Wars.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you wiskey, I myself always carry a resusciaid and would do two inflations first, if the occasion happened.
On another topic I believe effective CPR should be taught in school and practiced regularly.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 28, 2016)

RIP Princess - moonlight and bras, indeed.

I've just done a First Aid at Work - with defibs and "ordinary" CPR.

Two breaths and thirty compressions plus an auto defib if one is available. If not, keep up the 2 to 30 (ish).

Keeping that going for any length of time is hard work, even when fit and trained. I wasn't the only one to have bruises on the back of my hands. CF did have medical attention, luckily there was a doctor and nurse(s) on the plane, and I think most cabin crew know at least the basics.

I wish more people could do CPR and cope with someone choking, and more public defibs would be good, too.


----------



## starfish (Dec 28, 2016)

She was my first love as an 8 year old when Star Wars came out. I even named a pet cat Leia. I feel a bit heartbroken.
RIP Princess.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 28, 2016)

RIP Carrie.
I was doing alright until I saw her Dog's Twitter pics 

And then yesterdays..


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 28, 2016)

Awww


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 28, 2016)

Carrie Fisher obituary here (worth a read I thought)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 28, 2016)

Debbie Reynolds sent to hospital with suspected stroke


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 28, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Debbie Reynolds sent to hospital with suspected stroke



FFS


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 28, 2016)

RIP Carrie Fisher, seemed like a.Lovely woman
  Seem to remember seeing her on a chat show a while ago (Norton or Ross?) but I'm not sad to see Princess Leia gone as her buns annoyed me and made me hate Star Wars for decades 

Never realised she was Debbie Reynolds's daughter either.  Wonder if she could dance.like her mother?


----------



## 03gills (Dec 28, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Debbie Reynolds sent to hospital with suspected stroke




I can't fucking wait for this cunt of a year to come to an end.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 28, 2016)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> RIP Carrie Fisher, seemed like a.Lovely woman
> Seem to remember seeing her on a chat show a while ago (Norton or Ross?) but I'm not sad to see Princess Leia gone as her buns annoyed me and made me hate Star Wars for decades
> 
> Never realised she was Debbie Reynolds's daughter either.  Wonder if she could dance.like her mother?



She was a singer and dancer as a teenager, dancing with her mum first. 

Leia's an awesome character, intelligent, independent and funny; I've no idea how they're going to cope with this in the next films.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2016)

scifisam said:


> I've no idea how they're going to cope with this in the next films.



They'll get a different actress in.


----------



## JTG (Dec 28, 2016)

She's already filmed her bits for Episode VIII


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 28, 2016)

scifisam said:


> She was a singer and dancer as a teenager, dancing with her mum first.
> 
> Leia's an awesome character, intelligent, independent and funny; I've no idea how they're going to cope with this in the next films.



My dentist has the same name as her mother.  She was a bit surprised that I knew the name but I'm into old films so knew the name. 

Don't care if Princess Leia was an awesome character.  I absolutely hated her (or maybe I just hated the costume department) for her hairstyles.  FFS, I would have only been 10 or 11 when it was first screened but it stayed with me for decades!


----------



## scifisam (Dec 29, 2016)

They won't get another actress in. There'd be uproar. Big enough uproar that they'd lose lots of money and the actress would be hated around the world. An actress could stand in Carrie Fisher for some distant shots or something, but not acting as a full character.



JTG said:


> She's already filmed her bits for Episode VIII



Yes, but she was signed up for ep ix, so unless she dies in ep vii (and was just going to be filming flashbacks or something for the last one) then it's going to be awkward. I'm sure they'll find a way but I'm also sure that it's not going to be easy.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2016)

> Furious 7 was maybe halfway through filming when series star Paul Walker tragically died in an automobile accident. The production shut down temporarily so that producers could consult with Walker's family on what they'd like to do. As the star of the film, there was no way to move forward without him, and there simply wasn't enough filmed already to try to cobble a movie together.
> 
> Walker's family agreed that the movie should be finished and his two brothers volunteered as stand-ins, since both closely resembled the actor physically. With the help of the special effects crew at WETA who brought Gollum to life in Lord of the Rings and Caesar in Planet of the Apes, special effects turned Cody and Caleb Walker into Paul Walker for the remainder of the film. Furious 7 went on to be the biggest hit of the franchise and one of the biggest films of all time, grossing over $1.5 billion.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't think using an actor's brothers as stand ins so that they could CGI in some features and re-edit existing footage is "casting a new actor."


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2016)

I like this one, too:



> Shemp Howard of the Three Stooges was contracted along with the other Stooges to produce eight films in 1956. Unfortunately, four films into the contract, Shemp Howard died of a heart attack at age 60. And in the 1950s, no one gave a damn if you died or not, your contract needed to be fulfilled. Thus was born the "Fake Shemp." Producer Jules White set about producing four brand new films, each starring Shemp, by cutting together footage from older Stooges films with new scenes featuring Joe Palma, an actor who had long filled supporting roles in Stooges films. They just filmed him from behind or with his face obscured.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 29, 2016)

A lovely little piece on how she got involved in the magnificent 'Catastrophe' series...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 29, 2016)

Debbie Reynolds dies the day after her daughter did.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Debbie Reynolds dies the day after her daughter did.


That's so sad.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 29, 2016)

2016 the year of celeb death. I can not see 2017 being any different.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 29, 2016)

Their poor family


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)

How very sad, life can be ever so cruel.
My heart goes out to their family and friends


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 29, 2016)

Awful, awful - I have no idea how you'd get your head round that as a brother and a son.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 29, 2016)

scifisam said:


> They won't get another actress in. There'd be uproar. Big enough uproar that they'd lose lots of money and the actress would be hated around the world. An actress could stand in Carrie Fisher for some distant shots or something, but not acting as a full character.


Given its Star Wars it would be quite easy in plot terms. Put the stand-in actor in a black gimp suit and claim she's joined the dark side, like her father. Problem solved.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 29, 2016)

Debbie Reynolds...
Her poor mother has died. Just read that yesterday while the family were making funeral plans she became unwell and said
she wanted to be Carrie.
That is just very very sad


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 29, 2016)

extra dry said:


> 2016 the year of celeb death. I can not see 2017 being any different.




Its been 40 years since the 60s when celeb culture really got going, the most noticeable and influential celebs  are all approaching 60s, 70s or older. 


I suppose one aspect is that there are now more celebs than ever so in about 10-20 years we'll see more deaths but the impact will be less because most of the celebs will be 15 minute wonders or YouTube pioneers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Its been 40 years since the 60s when celeb culture really got going, the most noticeable and influential celebs  are all approaching 60s, 70s or older.



It really is merely about timing but still.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> It really is merely about timing but still.


this is the start of the three years when all my pop culture references become dated and about dead people and decades old albums and shows. :/


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> It really is merely about timing but still.


Most of 2016 not an outlier, _statistically, _though I suspect that late December may have changed things a little? But....


> _...the increase isn't particularly surprising, because we're now half a century on from the flourishing of both TV and pop culture in the 1960s, which massively expanded the overall pool of public figures.
> 
> You're going to have to get used to hearing the celebrity obituary._


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> It really is merely about timing but still.



Yeah, still shit 



DotCommunist said:


> this is the start of the three years when all my pop culture references become dated and about dead people and decades old albums and shows. :/



I was with it once, then they changed what it was... it'll happen to you to...


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> this is the start of the three years when all my pop culture references become dated and about dead people and decades old albums and shows. :/


That was me about ten years ago.


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2016)

If I were a celebrity I'd be ringing Keith Richards pronto and ask him what his secret is.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 29, 2016)

Carrie Fisher's mother Debbie Reynolds has died aged 84


> Reynolds' passing was confirmed by her son Todd Fisher, who told Variety magazine: "She wanted to be with Carrie."


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 29, 2016)

T & P said:


> If I were a celebrity I'd be ringing Keith Richards pronto and ask him what his secret is.




Formaldehyde


----------



## scifisam (Dec 29, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Given its Star Wars it would be quite easy in plot terms. Put the stand-in actor in a black gimp suit and claim she's joined the dark side, like her father. Problem solved.


What is wrong with you? Fine, you don't like Star Wars - is this really the thread to start taking the piss out of it? 

People have been saying how great urban is lately. This thread's not really showing that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2016)

T & P said:


> If I were a celebrity I'd be ringing Keith Richards pronto and ask him what his secret is.


KR is in hiding


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> KR is in hiding



Holed up somewhere with Betty White, armed with pointy sticks pointing out at the world, saying "come no further, yer massive fuck."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 29, 2016)

Posted it in the Debbie Reynold's thread but here it is again:


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 29, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Holed up somewhere with Betty White, armed with pointy sticks pointing out at the world, saying "come no further, yer massive fuck."



No, they stood next to Ozzy Osbourne and the Grim Reaper took one look at him and fled.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Lovely tribute from Rob Delaney here:
Rob Delaney: ‘I revered Carrie Fisher til I met her. Then I loved her’


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 29, 2016)

scifisam said:


> What is wrong with you? Fine, you don't like Star Wars - is this really the thread to start taking the piss out of it?
> 
> People have been saying how great urban is lately. This thread's not really showing that.



Nothing wrong with me, thank you for asking.  

I merely suggested a method of altering the script to accommodate the death of the actor.  I accept that the 'gimp suit' may have been better phrased, but I was trying to think of a way to describe darth vadar while on the train to work - that was a good enough phrase at the time, and connectivity.  

I'm disappointed in your judgmental response - while you may well not agree with me (perfectly OK), but to suggest that there is something wrong with me is going a bit far I think.  I've always had a lot of respect for you as a poster, so I understand that there may be misunderstandings both ways here.  

PS - I've never said anything about whether or not I like Star Wars.


----------



## 03gills (Jan 6, 2017)

I have to say, the loss of Carrie Fisher totally blindsided me. But it has given me a sharp reminder of what I already knew, that they should've done the sequels first before messing around with the prequels. To this day I still don't understand George Lucas' thinking on the matter. I'm not hating on the prequels by the way, I'm just saying that none of us are guaranteed tomorrow, & by rights, there's a natural time limit if you want at least *some* of the original cast to reprise their roles in 7, 8 & 9, whereas  the prequels had pretty much a clean slate & could've been made anytime within the next 100 years.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> If I were a celebrity I'd be ringing Keith Richards pronto and ask him what his secret is.



He's conserved his energies by doing nothing since 1975.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 9, 2017)

For no particular reason I was reading the Wikipedia entry on the Star Wars Christmas Special. It includes this, which makes her sound pretty cool:



> On the 2010 television program _Times Talk_, _New York Times_ columnist David Carr asked Carrie Fisher about the special; she said that she made George Lucas give her a copy of the special in exchange for recording DVD commentary for the _Star Wars_ films. She added that she shows it at parties, "mainly at the end of the night when I want people to leave."


----------



## 8den (Oct 17, 2017)

Goddamn is it possible to miss her more now?

Carrie Fisher sent a cow tongue to a producer after he was accused of sexually assaulting her friend


----------



## 8den (Oct 17, 2017)

I think it's the fact that she used a white Tiffany's box with a bow the elevates this from excellent to magnificent.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm just reading Shockaholic and her story about Ted Kennedy made me gag. Everyone's at it :vom:


----------

